# Information / Guidance



## Sunman7 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

New to the Portugal Expat Forum and hopeful of getting some advice / guidance on a couple of points. In the near future I am planning to return to the Algarve after 20 years and I would appreciate any help you can offer. I intend to get married to a non EU citizen in Portugal, can anyone advise if there are any special conditions or restrictions I need to be aware of. 

I also intend to rent a suitable property for the medium term though not in a direct tourist area and of course rental property is much more expensive than 20 years ago. I previously lived close to the International School and would consider that area again. 

Thank you in advance for any assistance. 

Obrigado


----------

